# Seafood Diablo



## BandCollector (Feb 22, 2021)

Now that I have finally received my first Covid 19 vaccine, the thoughts of traveling again are dancing in my head.

Two years ago my wife and I visited her sister in Maryland where we  dined at a popular restaurant called Timbuktu near the Baltimore International Airport.

I had a pasta dish called Seafood Diablo which I tried to duplicate and then posted my creation.  Since that time I have refined my recipe and wish to share it with all of you again.  It is just too delicious not to share with others.

*Seafood Diablo*

*Marinara Sauce Ingredients*

1  28-ounce can whole San Marzano style tomatoes
1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil
7 garlic cloves, peeled and slivered
crushed red pepper flakes (usually a pinch, but I use 1 teaspoon for additional spiciness for sauce used in Seafood Diablo)
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1 large fresh basil sprig
1 tablespoon sugar








_*Pour tomatoes into a large bowl and crush with your hands.  Pour 1 cup water into the can and slosh around to get the tomato juices and reserve.*_

*In a large skillet ( do not use a deep pot ) over medium heat, heat the oil.  When it is hot, add the garlic.*






_*As soon as the garlic is sizzling ( do not let it brown ), add the tomatoes and the reserved tomato water.  Add the red pepper flakes, sugar, and salt.  Stir.*_

*Place the basil sprig, including stem, on the surface (like a flower ).  Let it wilt, and then submerge into the sauce. 




*

_*Simmer the sauce until thickened and oil on surface is a deep orange, about 20 minutes.  Discard basil sprig.  The sauce is now ready to serve.*_


*Seafood Diablo Ingredients*

Scallops
Shrimp
Clams
Mussels
Lump crab meat
1/2 cup chopped fresh parsley
Salt and pepper to taste
1/4 cup white wine
2 tablespoons butter
1 tablespoon olive oil


Fettuccini or linquini (prepared according to package directions)
Marinara sauce (from recipe above)







*Saute the seafood in 2 tablespoons butter and 1 tablespoon olive oil.

After about 5 minutes, add the white wine and parsley.  Continue to simmer until liquid has reduced.







Pour the sauteed seafood over the pasta, cover with marinara sauce, and top with the lump crab meat.




*

Thanks for viewing and I hope you all enjoy this dish as much as I do.

John


----------



## sandyut (Feb 22, 2021)

WOA!  John, that looks truly amazing!  great cook, plate...i'll be right there!


----------



## SmokinGame (Feb 22, 2021)

That is one awesome looking meal! Too bad my wife doesn't care for clams or mussels. But I am going to add this to my recipe box anyway. Thanks, John.


----------



## tropics (Feb 22, 2021)

John that is a great looking dish, nice step by step Points
Richie


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 22, 2021)

That is awesome looking dish! Thank you for sharing the recipe. I am going to make this dish.... definitely!


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 22, 2021)

Anything with seafood and garlic has my name on it.   Looks great.  

I've had several versions of Diablo dishes, some were spicy, others had more veggies and maybe 1 or 2 kinds of shell fish.  They are all good.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 22, 2021)

Not much to say besides that looks amazing. Nice work John


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 22, 2021)

Nailed that one man. Looks delicious!


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 22, 2021)

Oh Hell Yeah!
 I might could add a lil' more heat.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 22, 2021)

BC, Awesome post and recipe for a delicious looking plate!


----------



## travisntexas (Feb 22, 2021)

BandCollector said:


> ...Since that time I have refined my recipe and wish to share it with all of you again.  It is just too delicious not to share with others...
> 
> *Seafood Diablo*


Well that's just amazing!  Thanks so much for posting it!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 22, 2021)

You hit that one out of the park. Seafood Diablo is one of my favorite dishes. But only I'll eat it because of the clams. I need to tone it down when the wife eats it. Big like!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 22, 2021)

Yes sir!! That'd be right up our alley for sure....


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2021)

That Looks Awesome, John!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## forktender (Feb 22, 2021)

That looks killer John, I bet it was amazing.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 22, 2021)

Big like.


----------



## WI Smoker77 (Feb 22, 2021)

That dish looks fantastic.  Thanks for the recipe and for showing how to make it.  We have an Italian restaurant that serves Shrimp Diablo that is good, but
this looks like it beats it hands down. Can't wait to make it.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 22, 2021)

Beautiful plate!  Anything with seafood is fine by me!  I like the quantity of the seafood shown in the pictures.  Just enough for two people, or one very hungry person. Thanks for sharing and providing the recipe!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 22, 2021)

Looks great and a nice combo of seafood. I've not had this dish in quite a few years, not everyone in my crew eats seafood. Your Sauce recipe is nicely balanced...JJ

 Just a tip for all. The flavor of Fresh Herbs can be highly volatile. Some are more hearty than others. Fresh Thyme can stand long cooking times, Cilantro Leaves don't hold up more than a couple of minutes.  For the best result, add Dry Herbs from the beginning and Fresh Herbs near the end of cooking a dish or sauce.
A good trick, and John you reminded me of it, is to add bundles of Soft Herb Stems from the beginning. Then add the Leaves near the end. There is no waste and the Herbal flavor develops  a Layered effect giving your food that something extra that makes people wonder why your food is so much better than their's...


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 23, 2021)

SmokinGame said:


> That is one awesome looking meal! Too bad my wife doesn't care for clams or mussels. But I am going to add this to my recipe box anyway. Thanks, John.




 SmokinGame


I feel you pal. . .My wife refers to mussels as bait!

Give the recipe a try.  I think you will like it and not want to share it with your wife.

Enjoy,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 23, 2021)

WOW!!!!!!

So many to thank for their kind words.  This is probably my favorite dish of all times and I enjoyed sharing it with all of you.

Thanks to:


 SmokinVOLfan


 BrianGSDTexoma

P
 PolishDeli


 pushok2018


 JLeonard


 chilerelleno


 crazymoon


 travisntexas


 Steve H


 GonnaSmoke


 Bearcarver


 forktender


 kruizer

A
 Aledavidov


 SmokinEdge


 Wurstmeister


You guys make it all worth while,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 23, 2021)

Opps,

Thanks also to



 tropics


 sandyut
 !

Sorry guys I was remiss in not including you,

John


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 23, 2021)

I see the clams and mussels where open before you added.  I guess you steamed them first?


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 23, 2021)

LOL!!!

Found some more.  Thanks:



 JLeonard


 SmokinGame


 thirdeye


 TNJAKE


 WI Smoker77


 chef jimmyj


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 23, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I see the clams and mussels where open before you added.  I guess you steamed them first?




 BrianGSDTexoma
 ,

That is correct. . .I never take any chances with seafood.

John


----------



## travisntexas (Feb 23, 2021)

BandCollector said:


> BrianGSDTexoma
> ,
> 
> That is correct. . .I never take any chances with seafood.
> ...


A sage example to follow if there ever was one IMO!


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 24, 2021)

pushok2018 said:


> That is awesome looking dish! Thank you for sharing the recipe. I am going to make this dish.... definitely!




 pushok2018


Sounds great!  Let me know how it turns out

John


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 24, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> Oh Hell Yeah!
> I might could add a lil' more heat.




 chilerelleno


Thanks man!

I admire your tolerance for more heat but have since lost mine,  so I will just stick with enough to let me know that I am still alive.  LOL!

Take care my friend,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 24, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Looks great and a nice combo of seafood. I've not had this dish in quite a few years, not everyone in my crew eats seafood. Your Sauce recipe is nicely balanced...JJ
> 
> Just a tip for all. The flavor of Fresh Herbs can be highly volatile. Some are more hearty than others. Fresh Thyme can stand long cooking times, Cilantro Leaves don't hold up more than a couple of minutes.  For the best result, add Dry Herbs from the beginning and Fresh Herbs near the end of cooking a dish or sauce.
> A good trick, and John you reminded me of it, is to add bundles of Soft Herb Stems from the beginning. Then add the Leaves near the end. There is no waste and the Herbal flavor develops  a Layered effect giving your food that something extra that makes people wonder why your food is so much better than their's...




 chef jimmyj


Thanks for the kind words and the fresh herb suggestions.  I learned the hard way with the fresh stuff but seem to have a handle on it now.

Take care my friend,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 24, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> Beautiful plate!  Anything with seafood is fine by me!  I like the quantity of the seafood shown in the pictures.  Just enough for two people, or one very hungry person. Thanks for sharing and providing the recipe!




 Wurstmeister
 ,

Hardest thing for many folks is figuring out portion control.  I have found that the scale is your best friend in the kitchen. . .Along with sharp knives of course!

Give this recipe a try. . .I think you will like it,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 24, 2021)

WI Smoker77 said:


> That dish looks fantastic.  Thanks for the recipe and for showing how to make it.  We have an Italian restaurant that serves Shrimp Diablo that is good, but
> this looks like it beats it hands down. Can't wait to make it.




 WI Smoker77


Let me know how it compares after you make it.

  Thanks for the kind words.

John


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 24, 2021)

tropics said:


> John that is a great looking dish, nice step by step Points
> Richie


Thanks Richie

Coming from you means alot. . .Thanks!
I wanted to make it as easy to follow as possible for those who have never tried a dish such as this one.  I was hoping it would be worthy enough for the carousel for maximum exposure.  Maybe nest time.

Take care my friend,

John


----------



## WI Smoker77 (Feb 24, 2021)

BandCollector,  One more quick question:  When you add the crab meat at the end, is it cold, room temp, or do you heat it like the rest of the dish?  Sorry for not understanding.  Have never used lump crab meat.


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 24, 2021)

Big Like here too..throw some oysters in there too !!

HT


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 24, 2021)

BandCollector said:


> Wurstmeister
> ,
> 
> Hardest thing for many folks is figuring out portion control.  I have found that the scale is your best friend in the kitchen. . .Along with sharp knives of course!
> ...





BandCollector said:


> Wurstmeister
> ,
> 
> Hardest thing for many folks is figuring out portion control.  I have found that the scale is your best friend in the kitchen. . .Along with sharp knives of course!
> ...


We can't be wrong on this recipe with two John's talking?! LOL!!  I 've put your recipe on my items to purchase list for the next food run. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 24, 2021)

WI Smoker77 said:


> BandCollector,  One more quick question:  When you add the crab meat at the end, is it cold, room temp, or do you heat it like the rest of the dish?  Sorry for not understanding.  Have never used lump crab meat.




 WI Smoker77


Since crab meat is so expensive I just purchase canned lump crab meat.  Since it is already cooked before caned I just put in on top directly from the can.

Enjoy,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 24, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> We can't be wrong on this recipe with two John's talking?! LOL!!  I 've put your recipe on my items to purchase list for the next food run. I'll let you know how it turns out.


Great!  Looking forward to your report,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 25, 2021)

hoity toit said:


> Big Like here too..throw some oysters in there too !!
> 
> HT




 hoity toit


I would have added some oysters but when I did my shopping they were our of them and I didn't feel like driving elsewhere.  I was hungry and anxious to get started. . .LOL

Thanks for the suggestion,

John


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 27, 2021)

Dang glad I waited for the up date. Still haven't been to the restaurant due to the virus thing.

Warren.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 27, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Dang glad I waited for the up date. Still haven't been to the restaurant due to the virus thing.
> 
> Warren.



Warren,

Believe me. . .It was worth the wait!

John


----------



## BandCollector (Jun 18, 2021)

GATOR240


Thanks for the like. . .I was hoping this recipe would make the carousel and be shared with as many as possible, but to no avail.  

Seems that the administrators are focusing on smoked meat recipes which makes sense since the web sight is called Smoking Meat Forums. . .LOL!

Still,  a great recipe and I hope you try and enjoy it,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Jun 18, 2021)

ofelles


Thank you for the like. . .Give this recipe a try. . .I really think you will like it!

John


----------

